# housing 2 sized together



## wtzend (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi has anyone any experience/thoughts on housing 2 different sizes of budgies together?
Razzle is the smaller standard/aus/us size so I wondered if he'd be better with a buddy of similar stature or if the english/exhibition size ??


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can house America/Pet and English/Show budgies together.

Keep in mind that temperament and personality is more important than the budgie's size when choosing a friend for a current budgie.

Many American/Pet budgies are more energetic than the English/Show budgies (although in my own birds that has not been the case)

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/392442-your-harmonious-flock.html

There are many things to take into consideration before getting a second budgie.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics

Flock Dynamics

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------

